# THIRTY THOUSAND HUNNED MILLION [NSFW]



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 3, 2011)

[yt]TOUvM4JrlDY[/yt]

WORD AROUND TOWN THAT MY DICK TASTES LIKE RIBS


----------



## Koze (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Rave: THIRTY THOUSAND HUNNED MILLION*

swag


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Rave: THIRTY THOUSAND HUNNED MILLION*

HOES ON MY DICK CAUSE I ROCK LIKE MICK JAGGER


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Rave: THIRTY THOUSAND HUNNED MILLION*



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> HOES ON MY DICK CAUSE I ROCK LIKE MICK JAGGER


 
SWAG


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Rave: THIRTY THOUSAND HUNNED MILLION*

Moved to links, added NSFW tag, removed rave: from title, reopened.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 3, 2011)

He's still making music alive?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

I always said, if I get 3 secret murders. He'd be the first to go


----------



## Delta (Apr 4, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I always said, if I get 3 secret murders. He'd be the first to go


 
Racist.


----------

